

Show HN : unhackable, atmost secure credit card terminal (pos) - sumang
http://www.psfk.com/2012/06/pay-with-finger-swipe.html

======
Yahnz
It's a cheap fingerprint scanner, probably coupled with an access code.
Unhackable? Seriously??

There is a reason those things disappeared from all the laptops over the last
few years.

